# Staffordshire Terrier needs a ride



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone is in NW PA? I am willing to adopt this beautiful guy but I don't have transportation to the humane society. The likelyhood of him getting adopted around here is slim to none. This IS a kill shelter but they hold the dogs as long as they have room. He's only been there about two weeks so there is time. If anyone has any ideas I'd appreciate it. (I'm sure he'd appreciate it more)


http://www.cchspets.org/50998.jpg


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

How can you adopt an adult dog sight unseen? I give you all the credit in the world for wanting to save a life. God bless you for being willing to do so. I hope all works out for this beautiful dog.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I think with having a pregnant dog and your own two/three dogs, cats, and fish; you've got a lot on your dish right now. 

Not knowing this dog at all or knowing how she'll react towards your animals is taking more than a huge risk. 

I agree with Inga and give you a big amount of credit for wanting to rescue, but an adult "bully" from a rescue that you haven't met or have any background info is not something to be taken lightly. 

I'd focus on the animals you have now.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've done it before lol. It doesn't always work out. There have been times when a dog just didn't fit. If that happens I give the dog some training and socilization then find them a new home. With the stipulation (in writing) that if it doesn't work out they return the dog)It's not always ideal but it gives them another chance.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

mastiffmama27 said:


> I've done it before lol. It doesn't always work out. There have been times when a dog just didn't fit. If that happens I give the dog some training and socilization then find them a new home. With the stipulation (in writing) that if it doesn't work out they return the dog)It's not always ideal but it gives them another chance.


You're doing this the wrong way imo. Adopting a dog and then seeing if it works out is a plan to fail. I've heard and seen it before. 

I do agree it's giving her another chance and I hate to say it, but you can not save every single dog. You just can't do it. I know so many people that get into rescue this way and end up with no money at all because they feel it's their job to save all of them. I work with a rescue and I hate seeing dogs come and go. I know for a fact, after fostering 5 dogs, you can't save them all.

Asking some one to transport a dog that you're not even sure will work out is something else you need to think about. 

I don't want to sound mean. If this is something you really do want to do you need to make the trip to see the dog first hand and learn more about her.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Done. Found a ride. Thanks so much. I appreciate everyone's input. Will keep you updated.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful dog. He looks alot like my American Bulldog.

Hope everything works out for you 2.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm going to meet him on monday. Hopefully he'll be coming home with me on Dec 1st. We've decided to call him Casper unless something else seems more appropriate


----------

